# spare positioning in trunk



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

I just bought a compact spare from a tire dealer its new / used from a wrecked 2016 like mine (still has nubs on tire looks brand new) anyway...I put it in the tire well and it fits and screws in but actually the tire is held in by the rubber of the tire and is suspended, so the steel wheel is not flush to the trunk at all, its only held by rubber tire edge is this bad for the tire? will the rim weight wear on the spare since it is only supported by tire not wheel in trunk? thank you....


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take a look at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/161-...install-gm-specd-spare-tire-eco-mt-trunk.html for instructions on how to install the spare in the trunk. This lists all the parts as well.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

Appreciate the info and photos link very much. Thing is I couldnt afford the kit from chevy (550 bucks seemed crazy to me) I just have a spare and seperate jack. I will have to rig something. And as per usual my trunk cavity does not look like that eco, or prob any other car on here ugh. Plus they prob give you a diff trunk piece w/ the stupid expensive kit. But it would still be resting on rubber and well not down in. Thanks again.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

slothcruzer said:


> Appreciate the info and photos link very much. Thing is I couldnt afford the kit from chevy (550 bucks seemed crazy to me) I just have a spare and seperate jack. I will have to rig something. And as per usual my trunk cavity does not look like that eco, or prob any other car on here ugh. Plus they prob give you a diff trunk piece w/ the stupid expensive kit. But it would still be resting on rubber and well not down in. Thanks again.


Assuming your avatar is a picture of your car, I though all gen 2 Cruze came with a spare tire.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

Nope ours came with the stupid inflation crap and a pump. Im guessing we got screwed. (it was on sticker this way too)
The trunk liner thing doesnt fit right w/ the used spare I got, sigh. They really get ya...the dealer parts cost too much. Tho' I didnt price just the turnk liner thing yet. 
edit to add according to link above for trunk modification w/ spare they are not coming w/ spares anymore.


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

To address your original question "is this bad for the tire?" my opinion is no. I don't think having the rubber in contact with the the wheel well and not supported by the rim would be detrimental to the tire in any way. If it was my car, I would do it without hesitation.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

Philb said:


> To address your original question "is this bad for the tire?" my opinion is no. I don't think having the rubber in contact with the the wheel well and not supported by the rim would be detrimental to the tire in any way. If it was my car, I would do it without hesitation.


 Thank you Philb I do appreciate it very much  Now I just have to get over the trunk liner fitting a bit awkward and worry about stuff falling under it onto the battery and such. Guess i will keep a very clean trunk!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

slothcruzer said:


> Nope ours came with the stupid inflation crap and a pump. Im guessing we got screwed. (it was on sticker this way too)
> The trunk liner thing doesnt fit right w/ the used spare I got, sigh. They really get ya...the dealer parts cost too much. Tho' I didnt price just the turnk liner thing yet.
> edit to add according to link above for trunk modification w/ spare they are not coming w/ spares anymore.


I didn't catch that you have a 2nd generation Cruze. The thread I created for the spare tire was specific to the 1st Generation Cruze.


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

You could pick up a cheap spare tire cover similar to this to:
https://classicaccessories.com/rv-custom-fit-spare-tire-cover-model-4-grey


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

obermd said:


> I didn't catch that you have a 2nd generation Cruze. The thread I created for the spare tire was specific to the 1st Generation Cruze.


Oh thanks hadnt thought of that .


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

In a collision an unsecured spare tire can become a projectile breaking through the backseat and into anyone in the way. 

My cousin died when in a collision and his toolbox flung through the cab and struck him on the back of the head. It was a closed casket.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

Tomko said:


> In a collision an unsecured spare tire can become a projectile breaking through the backseat and into anyone in the way.
> 
> My cousin died when in a collision and his toolbox flung through the cab and struck him on the back of the head. It was a closed casket.


Oh my gosh, thats so awful! Actually it is secure tho'. The bolt down that came w/ the stupid air pump kit ...holds the tire down just fine. Just bumps up the trunk card board liner a bit. I do appreciate your warning tho' just incase.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

slothcruzer said:


> Oh my gosh, thats so awful! Actually it is secure tho'. The bolt down that came w/ the stupid air pump kit ...holds the tire down just fine. Just bumps up the trunk card board liner a bit. I do appreciate your warning tho' just incase.


Sounds like there is only room for a space saver spare?


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Check ebay. Don't know if they have much for the Gen2 yet, but might be worth looking.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

dhpnet said:


> Check ebay. Don't know if they have much for the Gen2 yet, but might be worth looking.


thanks i did get a compact spare from a local tire shop used/ new from a wrecked cruze.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

yeah got one of those used, new.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

slothcruzer said:


> Just bumps up the trunk card board liner a bit. I do appreciate your warning tho' just incase.


Sounds like you just need to get some taller foam blocks. Look at the bottom of the trunk floor and they put isolation blocks on it, by installing taller ones or even removing the ones where the spare now sits you can improve the fit of the trunk floor.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

spacedout said:


> Sounds like you just need to get some taller foam blocks. Look at the bottom of the trunk floor and they put isolation blocks on it, by installing taller ones or even removing the ones where the spare now sits you can improve the fit of the trunk floor.


Thank you  Where does one get more of those highly dense plastic foam blocks? Do things liek that need to be heat resistant fro any reason? thanks so much!! Can they be fastened down or is there reason to concern about them getting pushed down on battery area?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

slothcruzer said:


> Thank you  Where does one get more of those highly dense plastic foam blocks? Do things liek that need to be heat resistant fro any reason? thanks so much!! Can they be fastened down or is there reason to concern about them getting pushed down on battery area?


I'm not sure where you could find that type of foam,but attaching it to the bottom of the trunk floor just use a hot glue gun. When I removed these from other cars they all seem to use hot glue to attach them. I didn't have a battery in my trunk but would think as long as you only mount them where the factory ones are you should not have to worry about the battery at all.


----------



## davhamm (May 2, 2011)

What trim level did you buy? Looks like the L and LS come without a spare. If you got the tire, from a wrecked car should have bought all the parts. I am on the road with our Volt, will take some pics of the Gen 2 Cruze with spare so you can see how it sits, Sunday when I get home


----------

